

Docker vs Vagrant Cloud - yla92
http://www.centurylinklabs.com/docker-vs-vagrant-cloud/

======
justinmk
Well-written. The first (only) comment is even more interesting.

My main question with Vagrant is where to get a trustworthy VM image. The list
of random links to community submitted VMs did not instill confidence.

